# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Paloma - Nhà Hàng Đà Lạt

## nguyetnt

_



			
				Nhà hàng Paloma
Địa chỉ: 7B Khởi nghĩa Bắc Sơn
Điện thoại: (063) 3813701
			
		

_


PALOMA Restaurant là nhà hàng Pháp có kiến trúc cổ, sang trọng, lãng mạn, ấm áp và yên tĩnh. Nhà hàng nằm trên ngọn đồi cạnh Dinh II, có nhiều món ngon, phù hợp cho các bữa tiệc nhỏ (4-6 người).

Thực đơn của PALOMA Restaurant khá đa dạng, từ các món ăn nhẹ khai vị cho đến những món đặc sản địa phương. Các món ăn ngon nổi tiếng tại PALOMA Restaurant mà bạn có thể biết như : xà lách sốt hải sản, cá tầm nhúng dấm,  cá hồi sushi, gà ta tiềm atiso. Đặc biệt nhất của PALOMA Restaurant là món gà ta nướng muối ớt với nước sốt chấm rất đặc biệt của nhà hàng.


Các món ăn được chế biến tận tình và công phu bởi chính tay cô chủ nhà hàng. Không gian được bài trí và sắp đặt ấm áp thân thiện như tính cách của chủ nhân.  Nếu bạn thích trổ tài ca hát hoặc ngẫu hứng với phím đàn thì PALOMA Restaurant có màn hình Karaoke và đàn Piano tại sân khấu nhỏ. Dàn âm thanh hi-fi và thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của nhân viên sẽ khiến bạn thể hiện toàn vẹn tài ca hát của mình.

_



			
				Nhà hàng Paloma
Địa chỉ: 7B Khởi nghĩa Bắc Sơn
Điện thoại: (063) 3813701
			
		

_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn sang trọng thật

----------


## h20love

nhà hàng đẹp quá

----------


## anhduc83

Một nhà hàng hay cho các bạn khi đến Đà Lạt

----------


## depgailae

hơ lạ nhỉ forum mình cũng có món này ak!
lâu giò không biết ak nha

----------


## depgailae

hơ lạ nhỉ forum mình cũng có món này ak!
lâu giò không biết ak nha

----------


## hoaban

Bây giờ mà có tiền đi vào đây thì chắc là tuyệt lắm.

----------

